# Compatibility Mode for xp 32 bit



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am planning to get a new pc and I need to run 32 bit xp sp3 applications. Will compatibility mode in Win 7 or 8, an xp emulator, or other app be the best chioce? If it is trial and error what is the best method to start?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What version of win 7 or 8 are you planning on using 32 bit or 64, I have found compatibility mode to be fine on some things but useless on others and using 64 bit usually means the VM is 64 bit.You also know that win 7 xp mode applies to these 
Applies to these editions of Windows 7

Professional

Ultimate

Enterprise


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have the software currently installed on your system run the Windows 7 upgrade advisor> Download Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I will be running the Professional version, since xp mode is not available in Home version . Is there any difference between win 7 or 8 in xp mode?

The change over to win 7 or 8 is somewhat more complicated, because my present xp pro system is down. It looks like the psu or mobo failed and hopefully the HD was not damaged. So, I won't be able to run the upgrade advisor until the old xpp pc is fixed or the new pc with the old xpp drive. Would there be any problem with the old xpp sata HD in a new pc build as boot disk? I would then install a new HD with win 7/8 and transfer the data.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is no XP mode in 8.

The old drive likely will not boot in the new PC without at least a repair install to swap the drivers out.

What is the software you have to run?


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I thought I remember reading about xp compatibility mode in Win 8 using right mouse button on the application icon. I don't know how good the source is, here is the link How to Run Older Programs under Windows 8 - For Dummies

This is cad software. Can the drivers on the old HD be updated without damage to the data?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's compatibility mode, Win 7 pro actually allows you to run what they call XP mode>Install and use Windows XP Mode in Windows 7

If XP will boot and run is dependent on a couple of things, If it's a OEM copy the license will be tied to the original motherboard it was installed on you can still do provided you can still buy a new XP license, If it is currently a Retail XP license then you can move the install to another PC provided it's been removed from the original PC(reusing the hard drive would satisfy that requirement).
Lastly most important you need to have XP drivers for the new system component manufacturers have stopped writing XP drivers several years ago so there just may not be any available.

How old is the CAD software, I take it that it's 32 bit and not 64 bit, that said I have found some older proprietary software in the past that was was marked as 32 bit but still actually contained older 16 bit modules. 16 bit modules absolutely will not run on a 64 bit system in XP mode nor compatibility mode.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have an oem version of xp. But it sounds like drivers are the main issue with the new mobo. What would ms due early on if an rma or mobo was replaced?

The cad is 2008 version 32 bit. Looks like win 7 has the best chance to run it with a new HD, and transfer the data.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's from 2008 it'll probably run native on Win 7.

If the motherboard fails and is replaced with the same model the key will work, if you have to use a different model then phone activation is the route you have to take, you call the 800 number and tell them what happened they'll usually look at the CPU if it's the same give you a activation number, if there are too many changes they'll sell you a new license.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would win 7 64 bit also be able to run the 32 bit cad? The later versions of the cad are 64 bit, so I need to be able to run both.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here 32-bit and 64-bit Windows: frequently asked questions - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It should by 2008 I doubt there's any 16 bit (Win 3.0 DOS) code left in it.


----------

